
Tesla partially reimburses Autopilot 2.0 in $5M settlement - jijojv
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/8gauyf/tesla_agrees_to_partially_reimburse_people_who/
======
jijojv
Tesla blatantly duped thousands of people into buying their Beta "Enhanced
Autopilot" features years before it was ready/publicly safe on the road.
Anyone who got an AP2 in Q3'16 and Q1'17 knows this. Hopefully there will be
another lawsuit for those who paid for their self-driving vaporware.

